# Bremont Supermarine Bracelet



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Can anyone with a Supermarine on the bracelet chime in and give me their take on it? I currently have it on rubber, which I love, but would consider getting a bracelet for it to mix it up occasionally. Thoughts on it?


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

godfather0917 said:


> Can anyone with a Supermarine on the bracelet chime in and give me their take on it? I currently have it on rubber, which I love, but would consider getting a bracelet for it to mix it up occasionally. Thoughts on it?


It's a very well made bracelet and looks great on the wrist. My only issue is with sizing since the hex screws are almost impossible to get off.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Is it thin? It looks bulky


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

godfather0917 said:


> Is it thin? It looks bulky


No it's not thin and I'm glad. If it was it wouldn't match the case very well in my opinion.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Interesting. Thank you, I may snag one. They're so expensive though!


----------



## john.w.starr (Feb 4, 2014)

My S500 on the bracelet. Since I got it, the rubber strap sits in the box. It's a very masculine bracelet that compliments the look of the piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich-L (Nov 16, 2013)

godfather0917 said:


> Can anyone with a Supermarine on the bracelet chime in and give me their take on it? I currently have it on rubber, which I love, but would consider getting a bracelet for it to mix it up occasionally. Thoughts on it?


I really like the bracelet. It is well made... I was unable to get a good fit though, but Bremont sent out half links to me... Now happy as a clam with it... Well, I would love the clasp to have easy small adjustments. Overall a very nice bracelet!


----------



## raf42 (Aug 30, 2013)

I love the bracelet on my SM500. Then again, just about any strap (rubber, leather, velcro) is great on it, and I enjoy mixing it up often. I believe Bremont now provides half links (mine came with one). There is only one micro adjustment in the clasp (two holes), but for me between that and the half link, I was able to get a perfect fit. 

If you would like your SM on a bracelet, I don't think you would be disappointed.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks all, I have one ordered. Got a decent price through AD.


----------



## Jwalker9 (Feb 4, 2011)

My new S500 on a bracelet. It's heavy, but awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Just got mine in and I like it a lot!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

godfather0917 said:


> Just got mine in and I like it a lot!


Congrats....Post up some pictures when you can


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Just a quick snapshot


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

I really like the rubber on it, but I think I prefer the metal so I posted the strap and buckle for sale! Thanks everyone!


----------

